# Another G*D-Awful Mess Of A 7A38 ....



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I really can't be bothered to upload the photos. :schmoll:

Not a 'franken' as such, just another badly botched mess from the work-bench of the aptly named Ramoncito Bangit. :hammer:

I'm talking about eBay item # 300609850049 - which once was a 7A38-728A.

Not only have the bezel and pushers been badly re-plated; the bracelet's gold link sections (incorrectly) stripped ....

but this watch (from looking at the state of the dial), has obviously suffered from water ingress, and possibly worse. :thumbsdown:

Please promise me if you read this thread, you won't waste your time and effort, nor money bidding on it.

Wait till another one, like this unrestored (read unmolested) example: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300608552559?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_950 gets re-listed.


----------



## SPEEDI (Sep 19, 2011)

I thought we was not allowed to post up links to ebay ??

It would be alot easier if we could !!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

technically Ebay would fall outside of the rule but I guess its down to the Mods on each occasion


----------



## SPEEDI (Sep 19, 2011)

gaz64 said:


> technically Ebay would fall outside of the rule but I guess its down to the Mods on each occasion


Ebay have no probs with it , The last forum i was on we had a..

> Ebay auction Annoucements section !!

So im no wiser then


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SPEEDI said:


> I thought we was not allowed to post up links to ebay ??
> 
> It would be alot easier if we could !!


My understanding (and a couple of the mods have confirmed this, elsewhere, in other threads) is that ....

You are allowed to post eBay *item numbers only* for current auctions, and links for ended auctions ....

.... which is exactly what I did in the first post. :grin:

The fact that the ended auction which I linked has since been re-listed (with a price increase :disgust is incidental.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

> with a price increase


Typical!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> I really can't be bothered to upload the photos. :schmoll:
> 
> Not a 'franken' as such, just another badly botched mess from the work-bench of the aptly named Ramoncito Bangit. :hammer:
> 
> I'm talking about eBay item # 300609850049 - which once was a 7A38-728A.


I cannot believe that botched up piece of crap still made $102.50. :groan:

See: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300609850049?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_8185wt_1037 Just look at the state of the dial, for starters. :blind:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't complain. It just adds value to your collection! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> I really can't be bothered to upload the photos. :schmoll:
> 
> Not a 'franken' as such, just another badly botched mess from the work-bench of the aptly named Ramoncito Bangit. :hammer:


And he keeps on churning these things out. :groan:

Ramoncito's latest botch-up is a 7A38-7190 - eBay item # 300613589577. :butcher:

As is customary, it's been treated to his (*badly*) re-plated pushers and bezel :rofl2: ....

and being minus the original B1412C bracelet, it's been fitted with an 'el cheapo' leather strap. :thumbsdown:

But here's the 'gotcher'.



> *CASE BACK* : Original, stainless steel signed SEIKO LOGO #7D0534,SLIGHTLY POLISHED.


The case-back may be off a 7A38-7190, but it's probably definitely not original to this particular watch.









This watch purports to be a two-tone 7A38-7190, but the wording on the case-back states: *BASE METAL ST. STEEL BACK*:










This is the case-back off another *gold-tone* 7A38-7190.

The equivalent *correct* wording on a two-tone 7A38-7190 should read: *ST. STEEL BASE METAL BEZEL*.

Not that any prospective bidders on this piece of crap are likely to care.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

They do seem to like messing about with these 7A38-728x's over in Manila. :hammer: :butcher:

Check out eBay item # 300632550651 listed overnight.

On the face of it doesn't look too bad, apart from the rather grotty corroded pushers:










Description includes:



> *2. Machine cleaned and oiled two weeks ago.*
> 
> *
> 3. The watch keeps time.*












Makes you wonder quite how.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> They do seem to like messing about with these 7A38-728x's over in Manila. :hammer: :butcher:
> 
> Check out eBay item # 300632550651 listed overnight.
> 
> ...


What is the problem? They take cheap watches and work on them a bit . Offer to sell them and when they do they feed their family etc

Its called business . They live in a genuine 3rd world country with limited access to technology etc . So good luck to them for doing what they can


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

LJD said:


> What is the problem? They take cheap watches and work on them a bit . Offer to sell them and when they do they feed their family etc
> 
> Its called business . They live in a genuine 3rd world country with limited access to technology etc . So good luck to them for doing what they can


An almost entirely fair point. I believe the problem though is when they are presented as either 'original' or 'rare' or in this case even worse, as both. It could then be said that there's a perceptible level of deception which is the primary concern, as once bought and then at any future point re-entered into circulation as 'rare' and/or 'original' by the (hapless??) buyer that the deception is perpetuated further to the detriment of the unknowing next buyer in turn and making future identification of genuine / 'all original' examples much more muddied.

Unless you happen to have the eagle eye and insight of a certain Seiko fan....


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

I sell used cars for a living and I thought that was a dodgy game, it appears that used watches can have an even harder life and more owners!

All jokes aside I agree with LJD, but its also true that whoever ends up with the watch, when they go to pass it on, their the ones who get berated by the next in line for the wrong item description on ebay :thumbsdown:

Anyway I agree people still have to make a living, maybe they could take a leaf out of an honest car dealers book, if they can find one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Slightly old thread now, but I've just bought a second piece from this seller - not arrived yet so I can't say it's in gwo as yet, but it's a rare original Citizen Challenge Timer (i.e. 'bullhead'). The first watch I got from him was an automatic Highness that is as rare as hen's teeth outside of Japan (and not that many are seen there either). It also cost a lot less than I've seen them go for on Yahoo Japan. The bullhead also appears to be a correct original in a world where most have aftermarket dial/wrong case backs etc., albeit with a later leather strap (id'd as such by the seller). And he ships very quickly and provides tracking info.

So the point of my post, similar to the last one in this thread, is that *IF* you know what you're looking for and know what is correct / incorrect, good acquisitions can still be made. Although I don't defend deliberately misleading descriptions (seeing 'rare' is probably just something to ignore since many sellers use the word) I do understand that people are trying to make a living. It angers me when people simply write off, for example, Philippine sellers as if they are all crooks / charlatans who sell junk. I've had far more good watches from there than bad ones, and have had excellent responses when something has been wrong. The worst watches (only a couple) I've had have been from UK sellers.

But it remains 'buyer beware' of course, and you do need to know your onions or at least have done some research - including researching the seller as well as the watch itself.

Stephen


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Morris Minor said:


> Slightly old thread now ....


Don't have a problem with bumping older threads, myself - I do it all the time (instead of starting another one). :tongue_ss:

In fact, I had earlier thought about adding a post onto this thread, and possibly risking the wrath of our resident :Troll:

So what the heck !









One thing I will say in favour of the filipino watch botchers is ....

Despite their sometimes misleading descriptions, and questionable choice of adjectives ....

The majority of them always display an abundance of photos in their eBay listings (warts, rust and all).

So if you can't see what a mess one of their Seiko 7A38's often are, you really only have yourself to blame. :duh: :blind:

So just one more 7A38-728x from 'badingski' ....



SEIKO7A38 said:


> .... just another badly botched mess from the work-bench of the aptly named Ramoncito Bangit. :hammer:


eBay item # 120825815509 - a stainless white faced 7A38-7280, which by his standards looks fairly unmolested:










But .... ??



> *DIAL : ORIGINAL DIAL IN GOOD CONDITION,*


Ahem. :rofl2:

This is how a clean 7A38-7280 701L dial should look - pearl white with silver painted sub-dail rings:










Maybe it was just bad lighting.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> The majority of them always display an abundance of photos in their eBay listings (warts, rust and all).
> 
> 
> 
> > *DIAL : ORIGINAL DIAL IN GOOD CONDITION,*


Looks like he got his white balance wrong on that one :shocking:

Fair enough, his description of the dial as 'good' is nonsense but at least as you say he provides plenty of clear pics.

Does he sell these and get decent prices, or are buyers ignoring the descriptions and paying the right price for what they see, if they buy at all of course?

Stephen


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Stephen. Go back to post # 7 .... :read:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Stephen. Go back to post # 7 .... :read:


Ah right, thanks. Quite a price for that - what would you expect to pay for one in genuinely good nick?

Stephen


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Morris Minor said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen. Go back to post # 7 .... :read:
> ...


Depends, very much on condition, really - but none of these 7A38-728x's are particularly rare.

Most I've paid, IIRC for any of them was $169.00 back in December 2008 for a white dial (Roman numeral) 7A38-7289,

(as in post # 7) but mine was genuine NOS, boxed with tags. Seiko 7Axx prices have crept up over the last couple of years.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Morris Minor said:
> 
> 
> > SEIKO7A38 said:
> ...


Ok, thanks, so $102 is a pretty good result....for the seller.

Stephen


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I was just going through by eBay watch list, clearing out some old (ended) auctions ....

a case of having to - because I'd reached the maximum number of 200 items (again). :blush:

I found a stainless white-faced 7A38-7280 which sold fairly recently - ended on 27th November.

See: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190603931412 - an honest example; well described, which made Â£88.35 after 7 bids.










Scratched bracelets on these all stainless versions are not a big problem - although 'dual finish' they're easily re-brushed.

So it'll be interesting to see what badingski's latest similar offering with the badly dis-coloured dial makes by comparison.

Apparently there was one of these on TZ-UK's sales corner (albeit very briefly) on Wednesday.

rdiow wrote:



> *Re: FS : Seiko 7A38-7289 (White Dial) - OHPF*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see the photos, nor the asking price, as I still don't have enough posts to view TZ's sale corner (any more). :angry:

Doesn't bother me really, on this occasion - I've already got *four* stainless white-faced 7A38-7280/-7289's myself. :grin:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Perhaps I should have given this thread a title like: 'I Think I Might Throw Up...' :bad:

Listed on eBay earlier this evening - item # 270883743369 by who other than 'badingski' ....



SEIKO7A38 said:


> .... just another badly botched mess from the work-bench of the aptly named Ramoncito Bangit. :hammer:














> *GOOD CONDITION,ORIGINAL INSERT RING,ORIGINAL SS OUTER BEZEL,*


Anybody like to hazard a guess at the origins of the bezel insert ? :lookaround: Well, it's almost inserted. :rofl2:



> *BRACELET ; NEW SEIKO STAINLESS STEEL BAND.FITS 6.7 WRIST,*


Bracelet is NOT Seiko, it's one of those cheap and nasty after-market Feiko's, as sold by Mountapo_Merchant for $10. :thumbsdown:


----------

